# Iphone SE 2020 ou pas ?



## yohan06 (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tout d'abord, joyeux Noel à chacun de vous ! 

Je viens vers vous car j'envisage sérieusement de revenir chez Apple en me prenant l'iPhone SE 2020. J'ai actuellement un Mi 10 Lite, et je serai emballé à l'idée d'avoir le nouveau SE. J'ai regardé divers tests à ce sujet mais j'aurais voulu avoir votre ressenti. A savoir si "oui" ou "non" je fais bien et quels seraient pour vous les points négatifs pour passer sur ce téléphone plutôt que sur celui que j'ai actuellement... Je ne veux pas me ruiner en smartphone et le SE 2020 128 Go serait mon choix 

Merci par avance pour votre retour et bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Décembre 2020)

A savoir pour le SE :

un seul objectif
déverrouillage via TouchID et non FaceID (bon, ok c'est au contraire un gros plus si tu portes un masque)
écran assez petit
Il y avait eu un test ici, l'avais-tu regardé ?








						Test de l'iPhone SE 2020 : un bon vieil ami
					

Quatre ans après, voici qu’un nouvel iPhone SE se pointe au printemps pour dynamiser l’entrée de gamme d’Apple. Cet iPhone SE 2020 ne ressemble pas au premier, mais il en partage la philosophie : on reprend un ancien design, en l’occurrence celui de l’iPhone 8, on actualise ses composants...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## yohan06 (25 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> A savoir pour le SE :
> 
> un seul objectif
> déverrouillage via TouchID et non FaceID (bon, ok c'est au contraire un gros plus si tu portes un masque)
> ...


Merci pour ton retour !

Ou là ! J'ai vu des tas et des tas de tests ! looool.
- J'ai vu qu'il n'y a qu'un seul objectif, mais qu'avec la puce A13, on peut faire pas mal de belles choses (voir autant que sur les tel milieux de gammes de marque concurrente.)

- Le dévérouillage ne me gêne pas du tout ! 

- Là j'ai peur en effet pour l'écran.... C'est le point "noir" pour moi... Même si on se fait à tout  J'ai un écran 6,53 pouces actuellement, et passer à du 4,7 pouces me fais un peu peur en effet 

Pour autant, je pense malgré tout que ce téléphone a plus de points positifs que négatifs (avec notamment un SAV au top grâce à Apple...)


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2020)

Pour moi, c’est un excellent téléphone. J’ai regretté de ne pas l’avoir pris à l’époque. Sa taille est parfaite.

ayant maintenant un iPhone 11 Pro, que j’utilise énormément pour la photo, je ne vais pas repasser sur un SE. mais si je n’avais pas besoin des capacités photographiques du 11’ je l’aurais pris.

le déverrouillage par Touch ID est un gros plus je trouve.


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Décembre 2020)

@yohan06 : ça dépend de tes usages. Je rejoins @gwen : c’est un excellent téléphone pour un usage _standard_ d’un iPhone san forcément faire des jeux ou des photos de manière avancée. Avant l’arrivée du 12 Mini, c’était le dernier iPhone qu’on pouvait utiliser avec un seule main pour la plupart des tâches. Le rapport prix/puissance est excellent et te permettra d’avoir les mis à jour de l’OS sur 5 ans. Et puis je préfère le Touch ID.

La chaine Nowtech a sorti un test très intéressant sur ce smartphone : https://youtu.be/ChNl8ektJaw

a+


----------



## yohan06 (29 Décembre 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> @yohan06 : ça dépend de tes usages. Je rejoins @gwen : c’est un excellent téléphone pour un usage _standard_ d’un iPhone san forcément faire des jeux ou des photos de manière avancée. Avant l’arrivée du 12 Mini, c’était le dernier iPhone qu’on pouvait utiliser avec un seule main pour la plupart des tâches. Le rapport prix/puissance est excellent et te permettra d’avoir les mis à jour de l’OS sur 5 ans. Et puis je préfère le Touch ID.
> 
> La chaine Nowtech a sorti un test très intéressant sur ce smartphone : https://youtu.be/ChNl8ektJaw
> 
> a+


Disons que si je prends ce téléphone c'est parce que je connais la marque et je sais que dans le temps ça sera stable... Je travaille aussi de chez moi et par conséquent, de temps à autres, il m'arrive de faire des vidéos, photos pour mon activité. De ce fait il me faut un bon produit à ce sujet. Je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilité de mettre 800 Euros dans un smartphone... C'est pour cela que je me suis retranché vers les Xiaomi (j'ai un mi 10 lite) et là j'avoue que le SE 2020 me séduis depuis pas mal de temps...


----------



## Boboss29 (30 Décembre 2020)

j'ai un SE 2020, je le trouve top. Pratique, puissant, utilisable à une main (et n'est pas génant dans une poche). L'autonomie est pas trop mal (ça dépend des usages bien sur), au pire, tu prends une batterie externe ou recharge dans la journée. j'ai pris le 128 Go pour avoir de la place. Je n'ai pas l'utilité d'un plus grand smartphone car j'ai un Ipad mini 5 (que j'embarque tout le temps avec moi, dans mon sac à dos) si j'ai besoin d'un écran mobile plus grand (mon Ipad air fait 11 pouces, c'est bien souvent à la maison que je l'utilise).


----------



## Nicolarts (30 Décembre 2020)

J'ai aussi un SE 2020 en version 256 go mais un seul regretté, c'est sa batterie. La batterie est déjà la moitié vers le midi donc je suis obligé y penser toujours de mon kit du chargeur avec moi... Avant mon iPhone SE, j'avais un Samsung Notes 9 et lui a tient tout le journée sans problème mais 2 défaut ;

Le smartphone était trop grand pour moi
Quelques applications d'accessibilité ne fonctionnent pas sur Android mais fonctionnent beaucoup mieux sur iOS.

Si ton usage est juste téléphone/SMS/faire le photo, iPhone SE sera parfait... Si ton usage plus important que la base, tu auras le même problème que moi...

Il faut réfléchir ton usage que tu veux faire...


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2020)

et l'iphone 12 mini n'est-ilpas aussi un bon challengeur ? Perso j'ai le SE ( v1) et j'en suis content si je devais chnager ce serait soit le SE (v2) ou un iphone 12 mini


----------



## Nathan008 (1 Janvier 2021)

Me concernant, je ne te conseille pas d'acheter cet iPhone SE 2020.

Déjà rien que pour tes "yeux" : le design date de 2015, et il se fait déjà vieux depuis quelques années quand on voit que le milieu de gamme chez Android a déjà droit aux écrans bordeless. Ensuite pour la taille de l'écran, surtout que l'écran de ton Xiaomi semble bien plus grand que la petite diagonale de 4,7 pouces du SE. Même les technologies sont vieillottes : la preuve, il n'a même pas Face ID en 2021. Concernant la photo, il n'a qu'un objectif et même si l'optimisation d'iOS est excellente, ça ne fait pas tout. 

Je pense vraiment que c'est des points qui sont rédhibitoires, on parle quand même d'un engin à 500 euros. Pour celui qui est disposé à mettre plus, ça vaut le coup de basculer chez Apple (vraiment). Mais concernant le milieu de la gamme, elle est à mes yeux à éviter si les points cités ci-dessus sont importants à tes yeux.

Outre cela, ça reste un très bon téléphone, puissant et compact. En bref, tout dépend de tes priorités.


----------



## Boboss29 (4 Janvier 2021)

Nathan008 a dit:


> Me concernant, je ne te conseille pas d'acheter cet iPhone SE 2020.
> 
> Déjà rien que pour tes "yeux" : le design date de 2015, et il se fait déjà vieux depuis quelques années quand on voit que le milieu de gamme chez Android a déjà droit aux écrans bordeless. Ensuite pour la taille de l'écran, surtout que l'écran de ton Xiaomi semble bien plus grand que la petite diagonale de 4,7 pouces du SE. Même les technologies sont vieillottes : la preuve, il n'a même pas Face ID en 2021. Concernant la photo, il n'a qu'un objectif et même si l'optimisation d'iOS est excellente, ça ne fait pas tout.
> 
> ...


Tout est relatif, il reprend le design de l'iphone 8 plus exactement, et c'est un beau desing quoiqu'on en pense (même si perso, je préfére celui de l'iphone 4). Le format 4,7 pouces est pratique compact, pour le sortir de sa poche et l'avoir toujours sur soit. Je me demande comment tu fais pour débloquer ton phone dans la rue avec Face ID actuellement ? je veux dire simplement, en une seconde ? ou pour payer avec Face ID à une caisse de supermarché (sans enlever le masque) compliqué, donc Touch Id est loin d'être nase (bon ok si t'as des gants le soucis est le même que le masque) Et l'appareil photo est excellent, à moins d'être un gros photographe, ayant besoin de différentes focales, l'appareil est largement suffisant et fait de belles images  Et comme stipulé plus haut, il veut un appareil à 500 euros, neuf. Sinon niveau puissance (et donc suivant dans le temps), le SE 2020 utilise le même processeur que l'iphone 11.

Chacun peut aller de son petit conseil, mais les plus objectifs seront ceux qui ont testé l'appareil au quotidien non ?


----------



## Nathan008 (4 Janvier 2021)

Un beau design oui mais un design qui est dépassé à l'heure actuelle et ça, je pense que personne pourra dire le contraire. Le taux d'occupation de l'écran sur la face avant est de 66%, c'est très très peu. C'est un design compact sympa si on a pas fait cédé à la tentation des phablettes mais sinon, il n'en n'est rien. Et si on lit le post de @yohan06, on voit qu'il est actuellement sur un écran de 6,5 pouces, loin des 4,7 proposés par Apple et son SE.

Concernant la question du déverrouillage, oui on vit dans une période assez délicate : celle des masques et de la COVID-19. Cependant, cette situation est temporaire et si cette situation dure encore longtemps, nul doute qu'Apple via une MàJ arrivera à adapter Face ID à cet inconvénient. Personnellement, je paye avec mon smartphone peut-être une ou deux fois par jour, et le fait d'enlever mon masque une demi seconde ne ruine pas l'expérience utilisateur que je peux avoir sur mon iPhone 11.

Concernant l'appareil photo, je vais pas plus me pencher là-dessus puisque j'utilise un Reflex pour mes photos : je n'ai toujours pas cédé à la tentation des "photophones" pour prendre mes clichés.

Niveau puissance, je n'ai rien à redire dessus. Pour conclure, j'ai déjà eu l'iPhone SE entre les mains et ça m'a fait tout drôle, moi qui viens d'un écran (je crois) de 6,1 pouces et je pense que, même avec du temps, je n'arriverai plus à m'y faire.


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2021)

Nathan008 a dit:


> Concernant la question du déverrouillage, oui on vit dans une période assez délicate : celle des masques et de la COVID-19. Cependant, cette situation est temporaire et si cette situation dure encore longtemps, nul doute qu'Apple via une MàJ arrivera à adapter Face ID à cet inconvénient. Personnellement, je paye avec mon smartphone peut-être une ou deux fois par jour, et le fait d'enlever mon masque une demi seconde ne ruine pas l'expérience utilisateur que je peux avoir sur mon iPhone 11.



Justement, pour moi, Covid ou pas, Touch ID est très supérieur a Face ID pour les paiement. 

Pas besoin de regarder son téléphone. Il sortie la poche, se positionne au dessus du terminal de paiement et c'est réglé.


----------



## Nathan008 (5 Janvier 2021)

Je pense que c'est aussi une question d'habitude. Touch ID a aussi ses défauts : je me souviens d'innombrables galères sur mon iPhone 6 pour déverrouiller le téléphone quand mes doigts étaient gras par exemple... Je ne parle pas des gants en hiver (pour ceux qui en portent). 

Que ce soit Touch ID ou Face ID, les deux ont leurs défauts mais je pense personnellement que Face ID est une technologie bien plus efficace que Touch ID, mais c'est très subjectif.


----------



## Eric78860 (1 Août 2022)

yohan06 a dit:


> Disons que si je prends ce téléphone c'est parce que je connais la marque et je sais que dans le temps ça sera stable... Je travaille aussi de chez moi et par conséquent, de temps à autres, il m'arrive de faire des vidéos, photos pour mon activité. De ce fait il me faut un bon produit à ce sujet. Je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilité de mettre 800 Euros dans un smartphone... C'est pour cela que je me suis retranché vers les Xiaomi (j'ai un mi 10 lite) et là j'avoue que le SE 2020 me séduis depuis pas mal de temps...


Bonjour j’ai un se mais je ne sais pas le définir plus (quelle génération?


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Août 2022)

Voir dans réglages/Général/Informations


----------



## Kolof (4 Août 2022)

J'arrive tard dans ce sujet, d'autant plus que depuis le SE 5G est sorti depuis, mais avec plus d'un an de recul je suis mitigé sur l'iPhone SE (2020 pour ce qui me concerne).

Les + : pratique, compact, et évidemment iOs et l'intégration dans l'écosystème Apple
Les - : l'autonomie et la (piètre) qualité photo (sur ces deux points, le moindre Xiaomi à 200 € fait bien mieux)

Du coup je n'exclus pas de finalement me prendre un Android à la place, parce que je n'ai rien qui justifie pour autant que je mette 1000+ € dans un smartphone.


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2022)

Kolof a dit:


> la (piètre) qualité photo


Quoique..., tout est relatif


----------



## Kolof (26 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quoique..., tout est relatif


Oui, j'aurais dû être plus précis. C'est le zoom qui est faiblard. Ça et l'autonomie, ce sont mes deux regrets d'avoir pris un SE.


----------

